

American Startups with Immigrant Founders - rglullis
http://wiki.nat.org/index.php/American_Startups_with_Immigrant_Founders

======
vaksel
can you really count someone who came to this country at the age of 6-8(Sergey
Brin/Jerry Yang/eBay founder) as an immigrant founder? I mean they got all
their education in the states.

Also they have Caterina Fake on there and she was born in Pittsburgh.

------
wisty
I added Shockley, and a few of the Traitorous Eight. I'm not sure that they
founded actually incorporations, but it's not really fair to completely ignore
their contributions. (On a side note, I think Kleiner's little investment
company did OK though).

------
forensic
This will get abused so badly. Every desperate immigrant will pretend to found
a startup.

